# Dually Vs Single Rear Wheel



## Jim Graham (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey ! I am new to the board, refered to from another Outbacker, Great Site.
I am looking to upgrade trucks to a new Dodge, Ford Gm. I have all the books, prefer the Dodge( have a Cummins now). The question is *What is the advantage in going to dual wheels?? * I plan to upgrade our 2004, 31 foot Outback to something about 15K pounds, and want to make the best decision. Also the Fords are the only ones that give a conventional tow rating and a fifth Wheel tow rating. With a Ford 3/4 ton, I could tow 15,200 lbs ( I am thinking good luck) With the Cummins and 10,000 lbs I just did West Virginia Mountain interstate 68 at 45 MPH a couple of times. ( When I have the Hypertech programed can do the same hills at 70 MPH)


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Sparky,

The dual wheels will give you more pin weight capacity and if one of the tires blows you have three left.

Sounds like you and Lola are planning on upgrading the Outback. I would say go with the Dodge or GMC 3500. If you are going to be towing 15K it is going to take a 3500 to do it with. Check the pin weight also so you will not over load the rear axle.

Leon


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Sparky









Glad to meet you.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I have pulled 5th wheel with a 3/4 ton diesel (of course, single wheel) and now own a 1 ton dually.

I will never again tow a 5th without a dually. much better ride and handling. I also don't buy into the theory that it is harder to drive a dually. (due to the increased width) Anything that I might hit with with my fender flare or extra wheel would also be hit by my outside mirror on a regular truck.

OK, so I don't get the closest parking spot at the mall, so what, I need the exercise!!







I don't park my car in the closest spot either cause then someone always dings my door!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 2002 12' chevy cube van at work witha 6.5l TD dually. My van runs maxed out at 12,000lbs. I'v had two tires blow out at highway speeds and you'll be glad of the extra tire as the truck is still in one piece. It's not that hard to drive and I can whip it into a parking space like it was a sports car. James


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome sparky. I don't know where you are from but I have heard that some states will tax the snot out of you for having a truck with that much GVW or for just having the duals. Hopefully some others with more experience will add to this. My personal feeking is that with the heavier pin weights you will get a more stable ride with duals. Less squirm in the sidewalls. 
Bob


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Sparky said:


> Hey ! I am new to the board, refered to from another Outbacker, Great Site.
> I am looking to upgrade trucks to a new Dodge, Ford Gm. I have all the books, prefer the Dodge( have a Cummins now). The question is *What is the advantage in going to dual wheels?? * I plan to upgrade our 2004, 31 foot Outback to something about 15K pounds, and want to make the best decision. Also the Fords are the only ones that give a conventional tow rating and a fifth Wheel tow rating. With a Ford 3/4 ton, I could tow 15,200 lbs ( I am thinking good luck) With the Cummins and 10,000 lbs I just did West Virginia Mountain interstate 68 at 45 MPH a couple of times. ( When I have the Hypertech programed can do the same hills at 70 MPH)


You can see the ball hitch vs fifth wheel limits for the chevy at http://www.chevrolet.com/trailering/Chevy_...ide_Catalog.pdf The DRW appears to buy you around 1200 lbs more for fifth wheel (give or take depending on truck config).


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a 2000 Dodge 3500 duelly and love it. One of the advantages is side to side stablity. I pull a 30' OB 5er and have hit a 3/4 wind, the worst situation to be in and because of the duellys I had complete control, no swaying or sucking in from the trucks passing. Another advantage is that the 1T is build heavier and will last longer that a lighter truck and being heavier will handle the camper better. the only disadvantage is when I go to the bank, the duellys just do fit. I only have a regular cab so the truck isn't really long but it does atract attention.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Hey Sparky. We met you in March in Ga. We own a 2005 Dodge duelly and have a 28rsds. I pull it and do not even feel it. I do hope to move up to 5er one day.


----------

